# First Tren ace cycle..need help avoiding sides



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

First time running tren acetate...I started 3 days ago. First two pins I did 35mg but I'm planning to run @ 25mg eod until it kicks in to assess sides. I have caber on hand 20x1mg tabs. I'm also running Test @400mg a week with an ai  

A few questions....When do I add caber? How much? (My main concern) I don't want to develop moobs from prolactin/progestin or lose sex drive

How much ai? (ai drys my joints)... tonight I felt dehydrated at the gym but I drank 3.5L of water today 
Can tren cause  joint issues? How can I lube my joints?

Would adding low dose of NPP help ease the joints while doing a cut? 

I'm prone to anxiety and anger in certain situations (I can control well normally) but I don't know what to expect on tren as far as mental issues which is why I'm worried about bumping the dose

Any advice from experienced tren users is appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2015)

Prolactin isn't gyno. It means you are lactating. And that doesn't happen if you control your estrogen. Caber is never required for a tren cycle.  Read what dopamine does in the body. Then think about taking a dopamine agonist like caber and whether that's a good idea.

75mg a week of tren if I read that right is not a good way to assess sides. Go to 300 per week. 

Tren doesn't cause joint issues that I am aware of. Try super cissus.

Aromasin 12.5mg eod is sufficient. 

Adding npp is a bad idea on your first tren run.

If you are already an asshole tren is going to make that worse. Don't be the guy in the roid rage headlines.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 20, 2015)

I've done tren twice one ace, one enan. I ran caber one the ace and none on the enan. When I did run the caber I did 1mg once a week. Both times I had no prolactin issues. I did get some sore nips and was on anastrozole. I continued the anastrozole and didn't have anymore problems. I also agree with POB as 75mg tren a week is weak-sauce. Mind as well not even be on it. That's one of the good things about using tren ace is that if the sides are too bad, the half life is so short, you could easily back off until you are comfortable. Either way, be safe brotha!


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 20, 2015)

A couple things to help with sides. Use a fan at night to help with night sweats. Buy a big bottle of tums for the heart burn. Take a break from cardio, can't run if you can't breath...


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 20, 2015)

I did Tren e at 500 and test at 500 for a 16 week cycle and I won't do that much ever again.  My polish ass was sweating just sitting in an office.  All night sweats were terrible, not to mention not being able to breath too well.  Never doing that much again.  What are your goals with this cycle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> A couple things to help with sides. Use a fan at night to help with night sweats. Buy a big bottle of tums for the heart burn. Take a break from cardio, can't run if you can't breath...



Some people can do cardio on tren. Last tren cycle of mine was during the spring and summer and I was able to use my prowler. Granted breathing was hard but doable.


----------



## bigezy (Apr 20, 2015)

first off, you will not avoid sides from tren. you can only try to keep them at a minimum. I agree with the other guys about the dosage. my first time with tren I started with 50mg eod and went to 100mg eod. some guys like to pin ed because they say helps keep their blood levels more stable and they have less sides. you have find YOUR sweet spot with tren. everyone is different. good luck brotha


----------



## Paolos (Apr 20, 2015)

I have run Tren-A 3 times and the sides seem to get a bit less with each run. First run was 75mg 3x per week, second was 100mg 3x per week
and currently 150mg 3x per week. I have only used Anastrozole as my AI and have yet to have any indications of Gyno. I have Prami
if I need it.

The sweating is a given it has been pretty heavy every time (sleeping, at work or at the gym). Crazy dreams have seemed to go down a bit
but still get them and you can get short tempered quickly. My belief is that all AAS will amplify all of your natural personality traits. The key (for me) is to think
and remember that you will get fired up quickly and react accordingly. No improvements in our bodies are worth going to jail for, hurting the ones
you care about or just looking like a fool and getting a label.

Your dose is too low to judge the  sides IMO....Good luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Some people can do cardio on tren. Last tren cycle of mine was during the spring and summer and I was able to use my prowler. Granted breathing was hard but doable.


That's freaky. I can't get out of a chair without panting...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's freaky. I can't get out of a chair without panting...



I was panting just laying down in bed. Walking to the gym from the car had me huffing. The prowler almost had me hurling but I did it 3x a week for most of the cycle.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder why you're only now while already having started using tren are you looking for answers to your questions and not before. You might have been more prepared.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's freaky. I can't get out of a chair without panting...



Lol, my wife keeps asking me if I'm ok during sex. She says your breathing so loud, don't die on me...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Prolactin isn't gyno. It means you are lactating. And that doesn't happen if you control your estrogen. Caber is never required for a tren cycle.  Read what dopamine does in the body. Then think about taking a dopamine agonist like caber and whether that's a good idea.
> 
> 75mg a week of tren if I read that right is not a good way to assess sides. Go to 300 per week.
> 
> ...




Thanks POB and no haha Im not an asshole at all Im a nice guy...it takes a lot to push all my buttons and its usually responding to assholes who instigate it, now that I think of it this is usually only when I used to drink which i dont anymore so i should be good...I realize my dosages seem low to you guys but  I'm a hyper responder to aas, especially new compounds..I really don't need much but I will try to slowly work my dosage up..And also look into that dopamine physiology


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I did Tren e at 500 and test at 500 for a 16 week cycle and I won't do that much ever again.  My polish ass was sweating just sitting in an office.  All night sweats were terrible, not to mention not being able to breath too well.  Never doing that much again.  What are your goals with this cycle?



Damn Beefcake that was a heavy cycle haha must have been fun. I already notice the breathing, slightly tighter chest so I got some Albuterol from the pharmacy yesterday...completely fixes the breathing. My goal for this cycle was to do a light cut BURN FAT and GET SHREDDED & dry as I possibly can for summer after my lean bulk all winter...Right now I'm about where I am in my avi(minus the var) just a little bulkier 5'8" midget 206lbs, about 10-12% BF...I think if I up my tren dose too high things will start to look freaky


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I wonder why you're only now while already having started using tren are you looking for answers to your questions and not before. You might have been more prepared.



No...I've already been here and made threads and several inquires in the chatbox about running tren before I jumped on. I've done my research on the compound. To be honest my questions don't seem to be that ignorant for a first time tren user, I've also approached it cautiously with dosing and ancillary support meds. I simply like to hear hear first hand from the guys who have experience with tren.. its only been a few days


----------



## Seeker (Apr 20, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> No...I've already been here and made threads and several inquires in the chatbox about running tren before I jumped on. I've done my research on the compound. To be honest my questions don't seem to be that ignorant for a first time tren user, I've also approached it cautiously with dosing and ancillary support meds. I simply like to hear hear first hand from the guys who have experience with tren.. its only been a few days



OK fair enough. I do this because new guys who read these posts need to understand the importance of doing their homework before jumping into anything. Thanks for the clear up.


----------

